# Switchable gain with dual gang pots?



## scheffehcs (Nov 2, 2020)

Hello, looking to do two footswitchable gain pots on my blues driver clone.  Wondering if anyone has done this, or has a layout to do it?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 2, 2020)

GuitarPCB has the 2 Knob Job









						2 Knob Job v3 2021 - GuitarPCB
					

Instantly create two unique foot switchable potentiometer settings whether it be Volume, Gain, Delay, Tone, Ramp Modulation Speed or anything you can imagine.




					guitarpcb.com


----------



## scheffehcs (Nov 2, 2020)

Ooo never seen that, very cool. Unfortunately the gain pot on the blues driver is dual gang, so it looks like that won’t work, unless I’m mistaken.


----------



## Robert (Nov 3, 2020)

This is doable, but you'll need to hardwire it rather than use an existing breakout board.

With a 3PDT you'll even have an extra set of lugs for a gain indicator LED (if you prefer).


----------



## Robert (Nov 3, 2020)

This is a horribly crude drawing but should give you an idea of how it could be done.


----------



## scheffehcs (Nov 4, 2020)

Awesome, exactly what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------

